# Bastimentos Tad



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Found my first tad tonight. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

In about 40-45days you should start to see those little guys around your tank. I had 9tads andso far only 2 that I've seen have started to develop limbs.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

nice, i thought i saw some eggs a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't be a 100% because of the location they were but I guess they were.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Found two more so that makes three.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool.....glad you found a couple.

Spotting stuff at night with a small penlight works well......


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Indeed thanks again. I found one today that was out in the open that wasn't placed any where yet.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Here is a pic I got yesterday. The female wasn't moving it so I had to spoon it into an axil near the other two I know of. Im hoping she notices it. its not the best pic ecause of the glare from the lights. Happy 4th all!!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea hopefully she will care for it, mines didn't when I placed it in the brom. Out of 9 only 2 look decent.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it may take awhile so try not to get overly excited. my mancreeks have laid probably 100 eggs that have successfully hatched into tads,(probably 140 total eggs) however i too have only seen 2 develop front legs and neither have made it (to my knowledge).

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

james67 said:


> it may take awhile so try not to get overly excited. my mancreeks have laid probably 100 eggs that have successfully hatched into tads,(probably 140 total eggs) however i too have only seen 2 develop front legs and neither have made it (to my knowledge).
> 
> james


Wow...I would seriously look into husbandry issues as that mortality rate strikes me as way too high.


You can also place small cups with the neglected tad on the floor of the viv. I've had some Eldorado tads that seemed neglected and I placed them in some tiny clear glass restaurant store condiment bowls. 

It seems that they found them easier due to the movement in the clear bowl that they otherwise may have missed if they were randomly placed in a brom axil.

I would reccomend glass over plastic as it is heavy and less likely to be knocked over.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they are housed very well and cared for very well. (this is not the first pumilio i have cared for, i used to keep costa rican BJs in the late 90s) they are given a wide variety of food and always given fresh supplements. they just leave most tads. they have 2-3 "favorite" spots for tads, although there are plenty of containers, and they will not transport to any others. 

the last nearly morphed froglet died after a different female put a new tad in the same small brom. (like i said they are very particular)

they currently have 2 of the sites occupied, and have left 5 tads since.

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

James,

Sorry....I didn't mean to infer inferior keeping or _bad _husbandry....just possibly a "switch-up" or change kind of thing, like the different food sources that you mentioned.

I haven't experienced any "bad parent" type of behaviour from Pumilio like the kind associated with some vents, ect.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

no problem, no offense taken. 

i just pride myself on the excellent care that i provide to my frogs, and sort of cringe at the idea of someone thinking that i may not be doing everything within my power to provide the absolute best possible care.

but again no offense taken. they are just very bad parents. 

i continue to appreciate your comments as they are well informed and intelligent in content. i enjoy reading your posts as i feel there is always some insight gained, so thank you.
james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words James.

Much appreciated.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Bastimentos Tad "Update"*

Found a few of the tads, that are now frogs, over the last few days. Three pics total last one is ok quality.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats...how many have you found so far?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

So far ive found three healthy looking and two with sls so five total.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Found this in the viv today, mother transporting tad , stoked. Sorry for the bad pictures!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Good deal, what size tank are they in? Got a pic of it?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

They are in a 18 x 18 x 24 exo. Here is a link to the different stages of the viv http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40402-new-viv.html

and an updated pic.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

That's awsome that she laid yesterday when I was over there! Those are some really great looking frogs especially seing them in person!

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, thanks a lot. That was crazy I have been waiting to see them in action. Im glad you got to see it too.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

When you first posted this thread, my basti tads was just about to complete their morph...I have to 2month old froglets, both are getting big doing great. I havent noticed any more action out of the parents, well I really stop looking after witnessing good success with my first clutch and raising froglets. Your pair are doing great I see! The red/orange bastis are nice....may have to add some to the collection.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> When you first posted this thread, my basti tads was just about to complete their morph...I have to 2month old froglets, both are getting big doing great. I havent noticed any more action out of the parents, well I really stop looking after witnessing good success with my first clutch and raising froglets. Your pair are doing great I see! The red/orange bastis are nice....may have to add some to the collection.


 
Im glad to here that your froglets are doing good. Yeah they have actually laid twice now in two weeks that I know of. I noticed that they didn't start laing again until the froglets started to emerge. The pictures don't do them any justice. I definetly recomend them.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I noticed some action between my pair over the night...my male has been singing his ass off since yesterday morning and he is still calling up until now. So maybe somethings coming soon.

Edit*
Just went in and noticed a small clutch of 3 eggs, they don't look good to me, but then again I don't know how long they've been there. This is the same that happened the first go around, she had a clutch of 3 that went bad...then she had a clutch of 12 and all of them was good, but only 2 successfully morphed.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well that is a good sign. My male calls everday all day. How do you have their viv set up? I have automated misting which I think helps a lot. Maybe if haven't already play some calls for him, see how he acts and if he will call. When I play calls for my male he goes crazy trying to find where it is comming from. Then he begins to give what I believe to be a territorial call. Sharp short bursts.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I caught one of two new froglets(that I know of) chilling on the glass today. I noticed them comming out of the water yesterday. They are looking very healthy.


----------

